# Having trouble



## jod867 (Dec 24, 2009)

I am a CPC, CBCS, CMAA and I am looking for a remote coding position. However I keep running into Hospital postings all wanting a CCS. Is anyone else having this problem. I would rather stick to out-patient but am I going to have to get my CCS as well to be able to work from home? Any help on this would be great!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 24, 2009)

It is the way hospitals are in some areas.  I have found that the CPC-H is a great subsitute for some, in fact just talked to one that was advertising for CCS only and now they want to hire me full time.  So sad I am not available for full time! I go from the aspect that sometimes they do not know what they want until they have met me!  Just a little arrogant but how else are you going to get the interview and the job?


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Dec 24, 2009)

One major obstacle is that there are so many coders now wanting to work remotely. So even if an out-pt remote coding position opens up they are flooded with 100's of resumes for one available spot.  I had 12 years of coding experience and have dual credentials as a CPC and CFE and it still took me a full 12 months to find full time employment as a remote coder. I now work remotely for 4 companies and thankfully the credentials I have are exactly what they need. 

Keep looking I am sure you will find something it just takes a lot of persistence and often times some well placed connections.


----------

